# OpenGL oder Direct X



## bygones (3. Nov 2003)

Was gibts für einen Unterschied zwischen den beiden ???


----------



## hoon (3. Nov 2003)

OpenGL ist unangefochtener Industriestandard. DirectX laeuft nur auf Windows-Plattformen und
stellt eine ideale Grundlage fuer Spieleentwickler unter Windows dar (Sound-Erweiterungen usw.).
Wer sich mit Ego-Shootern auskennt, wird feststellen, dass OpenGL trotzdem an vorderster Front
kaempft. Nach meinem letzten Wissensstand soll OpenGL einen kleinen Tick schneller sein. Dies
koennte man jedoch hier im Forum noch einmal diskutieren.

Eines der beliebtesten OpenGL-Netzwerkspiele ist uebrigens bzflag ( http://www.bzflag.org/ ).
Ich kann es nur empfehlen. Ich bin zwar kein Spieler, aber ab und zu muss ich auch mal
in einer Arena rumballern. Leider werde ich da staendig und sehr oft abgeknallt :? , was bei dem Spiel aber vollkommen egal
ist.  

Weitere Informationen zu DirectX und OpenGL:

http://mweissmann.de/downloads/Direct3D_vs._OpenGL.pdf
http://www-stud.fh-fulda.de/~fd1978/doc/einfuehrungJava3d.html

hoon


----------



## Oxygenic (14. Dez 2003)

OpenGL ist zumindest deswegen schneller, weil es Quads unterstützt, für eine viereckige Fläche also nicht zweimal ein Dreieck zeichnet, sondern nur einmal hinlangen muß.

Ansonsten ist OGL plattformübergreifend verfügbar (auch wenn sich die Linux-Implementierung GLX nennt).


----------



## Josty_de (22. Dez 2003)

Ich habe früher mit C++ und OpenGL gearbeitet. Und wie schon erwähnt ist OpenGL nicht nur unter Windows wie DirectX heimisch. Früher (vor mind. 5 Jahren) hatte OpenGL noch eingeschränkte Funktionen, doch nun... was kann es heute alles? Gibt es Toolkits, die auf OpenGL zugreifen??


----------



## hoon (22. Dez 2003)

Es gibt da so einige OpenGL-Wrapper für den Zugriff auf OpenGL. Die vielversprechendste Bibliothek soll wohl die LWJGL sein (Siehe auch http://www.java-forum.net/viewtopic.php?t=762). Ansonsten sind in der Umfrage http://www.java-forum.net/viewtopic.php?t=763 noch einige bekannte Wrapper aufgeführt.

Gruss hoon


----------



## AlArenal (22. Dez 2003)

DirectX hat auch den Vorteil, das neue Funktionen der Grafikchips schnell implementiert und genutzt werden. MS arbeitet da sehr eng mit den Herstellern zusammen. Das OpenGL-Konsortium dagegen lässt sich gerne mal etwas Zeit, weil es ein größerer Haufen ist und die Interessen auch etwas andere sind, als die von MS.


----------



## Josty_de (22. Dez 2003)

Und was ist aus der Zusammensetzung von OpenGL und DirectX geworden: Fahrenheit....


----------



## hoon (22. Dez 2003)

... Projekt Fahrenheit soll wohl eingeschlafen sein. Hab ich letztens irgend wo gelesen ...


----------



## Josty_de (23. Dez 2003)

Schade eigentlich


----------



## hoon (23. Dez 2003)

schade ... na ja, vielleicht ist ein bisschen Konkurenz ja auch nicht schlecht. Das belebt das Geschaeft!

Hier ist nochmal kurz etwas über den Grund des Scheiterns von Fahrenheit zu lesen oder zu editieren:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenGL

Ich habe auch gleich mal Java3D als API im Zusammenhang mit OpenGL hinzugefügt  Hoch lebe Wiki 

Gruss hoon


----------

